# Elbert Co. 2013



## tcward (Sep 16, 2013)

Anybody slinging arrows yet? What ya seeing? Went down to our place last Saturday, seems the hogs have taken over!


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (Sep 24, 2013)

I only saw 1 but too much brush to make out what it was.  My son saw an 8, a 6, a doe, and unknown on the 4th, but couldn't get shots at anything.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 24, 2013)

4 hunts and the only thing I have seen is 7 turkeys. Very slow so far, but my luck has to change.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 24, 2013)

*Checking in from Elberton...*

We did foodplots last weekend, we lost most of our property as our big section 400 acres is in process of being totally clearcut.  Our small section 225 acres was cut last year and is in regrowth phase.  There is some decent sign on it, we will hunt it this year and see what happens.  Lost all our hardwoods .  Reset our ladder stands last weekend in areas where we can see along ways.  Should be a interesting year up there.


----------



## tcward (Oct 8, 2013)

We had a good 8 pointer killed this past Saturday morning by one of our members.


----------



## tcward (Oct 8, 2013)

Buford_Dawg said:


> We did foodplots last weekend, we lost most of our property as our big section 400 acres is in process of being totally clearcut.  Our small section 225 acres was cut last year and is in regrowth phase.  There is some decent sign on it, we will hunt it this year and see what happens.  Lost all our hardwoods .  Reset our ladder stands last weekend in areas where we can see along ways.  Should be a interesting year up there.



Good luck to you this year BDawg!


----------



## tcward (Oct 13, 2013)

Anybody looking for a processor near Elberton call Tony Hunt 706-988-3471. He is right off of Hwy 77 out of Elberton toward Hartwell. He has done a great job for me the last 2 years..took him one yesterday!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 14, 2013)

*Saw a few deer...*

nothing the boys wanted to shoot.  Maybe next weekend.  Deer we saw were in clearcut.


----------



## msdins (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone having any luck? Its been really slow for us in Bowman. My neighbor at the campground shot two smaller 9's last weekend in Elberton.


----------



## tcward (Nov 2, 2013)

Anybody seeing rutting activity in Elbert Co. Leaving in the morning to try it for a week!


----------



## creekbender (Nov 3, 2013)

Not yet for me . Had a good buck in some thick stuff this morning come in with 5 does . He wasn't attempting to run and his hocks were still white . However about 500yds away another guy in the club had one grunting around him this morning .





tcward said:


> Anybody seeing rutting activity in Elbert Co. Leaving in the morning to try it for a week!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 3, 2013)

Had a spike grunting and chasing a doe and her fawn this am. The weather the next few days looks great, maybe it will get the big ones moving.


----------



## Booboo (Nov 4, 2013)

Walked up on a goood one sat. He spooked but would not leave till the doe he was with left and he was right behind her.


----------



## tcward (Nov 4, 2013)

A member of our club killed a nice 8 pointer chasing this afternoon!


----------



## hunterboy96 (Nov 11, 2013)

Saw three does and heard a buck grunting behind them right when I got in the stand around 6:40 am.


----------



## guttenmorgan (Nov 16, 2013)

I watched a little 4 and a 6 running a doe hard. Saw three bucks walking the same trail with their noses to the ground. Friend got a nice 8 and we could have had two more. They were chasing/grunting pretty much all day.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 20, 2013)

*Whats happening in Elbert in the last week?*

I have been hunting in Oglethorpe and have not hunted my little tract in Elbert in the last 3 weeks.  We had a member take a couple of small bucks and a doe last weekend from what I hear.  We have a 4 to a side rule, but he decided to shoot a smaller deer regardless   Frustrating.....

Any rut activity yet.  Generally this coming weekend and Thanksgiving week is prime for us.


----------



## Booboo (Nov 23, 2013)

Nov. 21 2013


----------



## tcward (Nov 25, 2013)

Booboo said:


> View attachment 762481 Nov. 21 2013



Great deer booboo!


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 25, 2013)

That's a great buck, booboo, congrats!


----------



## Booboo (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, happened so fast I didn't have time to get nervous or shook up. Mike, hurry up n get back here, sure have missed huntin with you this year.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 27, 2013)

Same here, wish I was there to help u drag that one out. Looks like he busted a brow tine. We may have another good'un running around!


----------

